# Wie in Blog-Software am besten Bild einbinden?



## Fleck06 (12. Juni 2006)

Huhu,

wie kann ich am besten in einen Artikel der Blog-Software Serendipity ein Bild neben den Text einbinden? (natürlich nicht einfach den align Befehl)
Tabellen stellt er in Opera nicht dar...

thx


----------



## Maik (13. Juni 2006)

Wenn du nicht das align-Attribut verwenden willst, dann lese mal den Abschnitt SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Grafiken / Grafiken ausrichten / Grafiken ausrichten mit CSS.


----------

